# Razr OEM charger



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So the razr has 2 USB sockets correct? I'm getting one tomorrow so correct me if I'm wrong. What I'm wondering though, is it a 1 amp or .5? And does it output full voltage to two devices if there's 2 plugged in or half voltage to each?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

it only has one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone I know got 1 with 2 maybe she just bought it on the same day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

one is hdmi and the other is micro usb


----------



## Tg1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, my charging block has two USB ports. The block itself is rated at 750 mA so two devices charging simultaneously would share this I assume.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterh116 (Dec 27, 2011)

bryannh said:


> one is hdmi and the other is micro usb


I think he means on the wall adapter.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Tg1 said:


> Yes, my charging block has two USB ports. The block itself is rated at 750 mA so two devices charging simultaneously would share this I assume.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Not sure if that's right or not considering it's plugged into (at least) a 15 amp circuit. I would be interested in finding out too.


----------

